# Thursday Pot Tournaments on Jackson Lake



## jferrell3054 (Jun 21, 2010)

Starting the second Thursday in July. 7/8/10 
From safe light till 12:00pm. 
100% pay back and Big Fish pot. Pay out 1 every 5
$50.00 per boat include Big Fish.
Does not include ramp fee.
This will be a 2 man team event if you want to fish alone you can. Same price.
Every other Thursday from July 8th until around October.

Launch at Berry's boat ramp.
330 Waters Bridge Circle Covington, GA 30014

Contact Jack 770.843.3568 or Mike 678.972.0319 for further info.
The rules will be the same as Berry's tournaments rules. You can go to his website and read them there.
berrysbass.com

Starting order is from post on here and sign up at ramp.
This is not a trail. There will not be a classic at the end. Just some fun tournaments to keep the lines wet during the summer.


----------



## Coon Krazy (Jun 22, 2010)

Sign me up! Ill be fishing it!


----------



## jferrell3054 (Jun 23, 2010)

*sign up list*

Ok Coon your number 1


----------



## fburris (Jun 23, 2010)

I am 2.


----------



## jferrell3054 (Jun 24, 2010)

*On again*

Ok people everything is good. We are still on.


----------



## Coon Krazy (Jun 24, 2010)

Good!! I need a partner and ill be ok Now!


----------



## jferrell3054 (Jun 28, 2010)

*Update*

Anybody else? I have about 7 that are just signing up at the ramp. So far we have 10 including myself and mike.
See ya there.


----------



## beach 74 (Jun 29, 2010)

hey coon krazy if you still need a partner send me a pm . thanks


----------



## jleepeters (Jul 1, 2010)

Ill probably fish a few of them once Aug gets here. I am outta work til  mid sept but in a neck brace because of surgery til the end of July.


----------



## Outdooralm (Jul 4, 2010)

Hey anyone want a co-angler for this event? If so I would love to help you out.


----------



## jferrell3054 (Jul 6, 2010)

*Looking good*

There has been alot of inquires about this tx. Some people have asked for it to be over at 1:00 instead of 12:00. Maybe in the future tx we will. This tx will stay the same.
If half of the people who have called will show up we should have 15 or more boats. Not bad for a thursday in the summer. 
See ya there


----------



## fburris (Jul 7, 2010)

jferrell3054 said:


> There has been alot of inquires about this tx. Some people have asked for it to be over at 1:00 instead of 12:00. Maybe in the future tx we will. This tx will stay the same.
> If half of the people who have called will show up we should have 15 or more boats. Not bad for a thursday in the summer.
> See ya there



I think 1 would be perfect too. I don't catch any fish after 10 anyway, I just use that time to look at new water.


----------



## Basshunter21 (Jul 7, 2010)

Jack we could always vote at the ramp for 1 o'clock and if everyone.... 100% want to then we can change it...but even if one person can't then leave it the same and think about changin next time since there was no notice ....thats my input I'm all about fishin as much as possible


----------



## jferrell3054 (Jul 7, 2010)

*Possible change*

Yes that would be fair. But if 1 person disagrees then I will have to leave it the same. I will ask everyone as they pay.


----------



## jferrell3054 (Jul 8, 2010)

*Results*

We had 9 boats and everyone had a good time. Only one fish did not make it. Thanks to all for the fish conservation

1st  Kip Carter - Joe Ellington  #16.48 and big fish #5.45
2nd  Roger Stubbs                     #11.75

Keep an eye out on the tx forum for the next Thursday Tx

Thanks to everyone that showed up.


----------



## Marks500 (Jul 8, 2010)

Sounds like this is the rich mans tourney or for people that don't have a job.. Wish I could make some but some people gotta work.... Lol


----------



## fburris (Jul 8, 2010)

Marks500 said:


> Sounds like this is the rich mans tourney or for people that don't have a job.. Wish I could make some but some people gotta work.... Lol



Be glad you have work! LOL! I am sure its not a rich mans tourney.


----------



## Marks500 (Jul 9, 2010)

fburris said:


> Be glad you have work! LOL! I am sure its not a rich mans tourney.



You what they say... The Worst Day fishing Beats the Best  day at work!


----------



## fburris (Jul 9, 2010)

Marks500 said:


> You what they say... The Worst Day fishing Beats the Best  day at work!



That is so true.


----------



## Marks500 (Jul 12, 2010)

How about you guys do some on  Saturday or Sunday so I and some others can fish? I need to off the Jet skis and run my boat for a change..lol


----------



## jferrell3054 (Jul 12, 2010)

*To many*

Its because of the jet skis and ski boats. I hardly even go to the lake on the weekends during the summer. I have had to many close calls with children who should not be driving much less carying passengers.


----------



## wwright713 (Jul 13, 2010)

If anyone needs a non boater I am available just give a day or two heads up 404-201-5177 I fish on the Souther Jonboat Anglers circuit and am looking at stepping up but dont have a boat just yet....


----------



## fburris (Jul 14, 2010)

wwright713 said:


> If anyone needs a non boater I am available just give a day or two heads up 404-201-5177 I fish on the Souther Jonboat Anglers circuit and am looking at stepping up but dont have a boat just yet....



Dude, you can fish out of a Jon Boat. I am sure will do better than I do...We just enjoying a day on the water, and the boat doesn't matter, you just need a livewell.


----------



## Outdooralm (Jul 14, 2010)

wwright713 said:


> If anyone needs a non boater I am available just give a day or two heads up 404-201-5177 I fish on the Souther Jonboat Anglers circuit and am looking at stepping up but dont have a boat just yet....



Hey man if you do decide to bring that jonboat up and need a co-angler let me know.


----------



## Marks500 (Jul 17, 2010)

jferrell3054 said:


> Its because of the jet skis and ski boats. I hardly even go to the lake on the weekends during the summer. I have had to many close calls with children who should not be driving much less carying passengers.



Yeah I understand that...  I have Kinda of just given up fishing for the Summer, Ill wait till fall when They all get off the lake. I was going to try and take off This Coming Thrusday and I Talk to Mike and He told me that you guys are Skipping a Tournament this coming week. Maybe Ill try for the next one.


----------



## Coon Krazy (Jul 19, 2010)

So....is there a tournament thursday???


----------

